# Venezuela Socialism and Gun Control.



## Andylusion

I found this picture, and it's dead on accurate.







Would any left-winger care to defend this?


----------



## basquebromance

a nationalized health care & education system would turn America into North Korea!


----------



## Dick Foster

Andylusion said:


> I found this picture, and it's dead on accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would any left-winger care to defend this?



Asshole tin hat dictators and tyrants always do that. Stalin did it and so did Hitler. It's the very reason the founding fathers put the second amendment in our constitution in the first place. They all had Concord and Lexington fresh in their minds and put it there along with the balance of the bill of rights as a safeguard to help prevent tyranny from overcoming our nation.


----------



## Norman

Every draconian dictatorship ever has done the same, have they not?


----------



## Moonglow

Norman said:


> Every draconian dictatorship ever has done the same, have they not?


Does that include monarchies and tribal leaders?


----------



## Andylusion

Moonglow said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every draconian dictatorship ever has done the same, have they not?
> 
> 
> 
> Does that include monarchies and tribal leaders?
Click to expand...


Not every monarchy, or tribal leader, is a draconian dictator.   There have been many examples of people in positions of power, that did their best for the good of the people.  

Now did I say, perfectly?  No, I did not.  But then, no democratically elected "servant of the people" has performed perfectly for the good of the people either.

My point though, is that socialists, almost universally result in what we're seeing in Venezuela.   First economic damage.  Then confiscation of arms to prevent opposition, then economic devastation.... then murder of the unarmed.

This is how it always is with the left-wing.


----------



## Moonglow

Andylusion said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every draconian dictatorship ever has done the same, have they not?
> 
> 
> 
> Does that include monarchies and tribal leaders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not every monarchy, or tribal leader, is a draconian dictator.   There have been many examples of people in positions of power, that did their best for the good of the people.
> 
> Now did I say, perfectly?  No, I did not.  But then, no democratically elected "servant of the people" has performed perfectly for the good of the people either.
> 
> My point though, is that socialists, almost universally result in what we're seeing in Venezuela.   First economic damage.  Then confiscation of arms to prevent opposition, then economic devastation.... then murder of the unarmed.
> 
> This is how it always is with the left-wing.
Click to expand...

In South America it doesn't matter which side is in power it ends up the same, that includes right and left govts.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

I'd love to have a summer house in chile but they don't allow guns so thats a no.


----------



## Andylusion

basquebromance said:


> a nationalized health care & education system would turn America into North Korea!



Not in a day, for sure.   But it could very well do so over time.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Andylusion said:


> I found this picture, and it's dead on accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would any left-winger care to defend this?



They love it for that very reason


----------



## Andylusion

Moonglow said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every draconian dictatorship ever has done the same, have they not?
> 
> 
> 
> Does that include monarchies and tribal leaders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not every monarchy, or tribal leader, is a draconian dictator.   There have been many examples of people in positions of power, that did their best for the good of the people.
> 
> Now did I say, perfectly?  No, I did not.  But then, no democratically elected "servant of the people" has performed perfectly for the good of the people either.
> 
> My point though, is that socialists, almost universally result in what we're seeing in Venezuela.   First economic damage.  Then confiscation of arms to prevent opposition, then economic devastation.... then murder of the unarmed.
> 
> This is how it always is with the left-wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In South America it doesn't matter which side is in power it ends up the same, that includes right and left govts.
Click to expand...


Not true.   And there are plenty of counter examples throughout the world, not just in south America.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Andylusion said:


> I found this picture, and it's dead on accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would any left-winger care to defend this?



Libs would play this on virtual reality games 24 hours a day.


----------



## Andylusion

LordBrownTrout said:


> I'd love to have a summer house in chile but they don't allow guns so thats a no.



Isn't that true of pretty much every south American country?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Andylusion said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to have a summer house in chile but they don't allow guns so thats a no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that true of pretty much every south American country?
Click to expand...


Yeah, unfortunately.


----------



## Aponi

Andylusion said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> a nationalized health care & education system would turn America into North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in a day, for sure.   But it could very well do so over time.
Click to expand...

Yes and the over time is the important part .
You see what works and what wont work control costs make reforms not huge changes..

Build your economic power at the same time and be willing to compromise on issues .


----------



## Moonglow

Andylusion said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every draconian dictatorship ever has done the same, have they not?
> 
> 
> 
> Does that include monarchies and tribal leaders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not every monarchy, or tribal leader, is a draconian dictator.   There have been many examples of people in positions of power, that did their best for the good of the people.
> 
> Now did I say, perfectly?  No, I did not.  But then, no democratically elected "servant of the people" has performed perfectly for the good of the people either.
> 
> My point though, is that socialists, almost universally result in what we're seeing in Venezuela.   First economic damage.  Then confiscation of arms to prevent opposition, then economic devastation.... then murder of the unarmed.
> 
> This is how it always is with the left-wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In South America it doesn't matter which side is in power it ends up the same, that includes right and left govts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.   And there are plenty of counter examples throughout the world, not just in south America.
Click to expand...

The what happened to the previous dozen or so right winged govts. of South America?


----------



## LeeOnLido

Moonglow said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every draconian dictatorship ever has done the same, have they not?
> 
> 
> 
> Does that include monarchies and tribal leaders?
Click to expand...

too bad all dogs didnt have the right to bear arms when they were being eaten for dinner..


----------



## Timmy

Andylusion said:


> I found this picture, and it's dead on accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would any left-winger care to defend this?



Are you saying we all need AR style weapons so we can shoot American troops and police ?


----------



## Andylusion

Aponi said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> a nationalized health care & education system would turn America into North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in a day, for sure.   But it could very well do so over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and the over time is the important part .
> You see what works and what wont work control costs make reforms not huge changes..
> 
> Build your economic power at the same time and be willing to compromise on issues .
Click to expand...


You can't control costs, and end up with quality health care.

Why do you think that all of Europe has tax rates of 50% on the middle class?   Because they controlled costs so much, that they just need more tax money?

Doesn't work.

This is why people are going crazy in France right now.  The government said openly, they need to raise taxes to increase government spending.  But the people are living like they are poor while having what would be a middle class job in the US.

This is why you end up with Venezuela.  Socialism doesn't work, but you simply blame other people, and eventually you end up with a dictatorship.


----------



## Likkmee

Venezuela bans private gun owners


----------



## Andylusion

Moonglow said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every draconian dictatorship ever has done the same, have they not?
> 
> 
> 
> Does that include monarchies and tribal leaders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not every monarchy, or tribal leader, is a draconian dictator.   There have been many examples of people in positions of power, that did their best for the good of the people.
> 
> Now did I say, perfectly?  No, I did not.  But then, no democratically elected "servant of the people" has performed perfectly for the good of the people either.
> 
> My point though, is that socialists, almost universally result in what we're seeing in Venezuela.   First economic damage.  Then confiscation of arms to prevent opposition, then economic devastation.... then murder of the unarmed.
> 
> This is how it always is with the left-wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In South America it doesn't matter which side is in power it ends up the same, that includes right and left govts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.   And there are plenty of counter examples throughout the world, not just in south America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The what happened to the previous dozen or so right winged govts. of South America?
Click to expand...


Give me an example?  Pinochet was the most notable, but Chili did not end up like Venezuela by any stretch.  Who would you point to?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Likkmee said:


> Venezuela bans private gun owners


Sounds like our democrats


----------



## pismoe

Moonglow said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every draconian dictatorship ever has done the same, have they not?
> 
> 
> 
> Does that include monarchies and tribal leaders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not every monarchy, or tribal leader, is a draconian dictator.   There have been many examples of people in positions of power, that did their best for the good of the people.
> 
> Now did I say, perfectly?  No, I did not.  But then, no democratically elected "servant of the people" has performed perfectly for the good of the people either.
> 
> My point though, is that socialists, almost universally result in what we're seeing in Venezuela.   First economic damage.  Then confiscation of arms to prevent opposition, then economic devastation.... then murder of the unarmed.
> 
> This is how it always is with the left-wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In South America it doesn't matter which side is in power it ends up the same, that includes right and left govts.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------   and so i suppose that thats a reason for the 'venzie' or other Peoples to have the Same efficient and effective guns that the 'government' has eh Moonglow ??


----------



## pismoe

Likkmee said:


> Venezuela bans private gun owners


------------------------------------------------------   'maduro' arms and grows his militia .   ----------------  ---   Maduro says Venezuela's civil militia grows to 1.6 million members - Reuters   ---


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Andylusion said:


> I found this picture, and it's dead on accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would any left-winger care to defend this?


Strawman fallacy.

No one on 'the left’ advocates for ‘socialism’ or the ‘confiscation’ of guns.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Andylusion said:


> I found this picture, and it's dead on accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would any left-winger care to defend this?



You have no idea what Socialism is.  What you call Socialism is Dictatorship.  You are living proof there is no cure for stupid.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Andylusion said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every draconian dictatorship ever has done the same, have they not?
> 
> 
> 
> Does that include monarchies and tribal leaders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not every monarchy, or tribal leader, is a draconian dictator.   There have been many examples of people in positions of power, that did their best for the good of the people.
> 
> Now did I say, perfectly?  No, I did not.  But then, no democratically elected "servant of the people" has performed perfectly for the good of the people either.
> 
> My point though, is that socialists, almost universally result in what we're seeing in Venezuela.   First economic damage.  Then confiscation of arms to prevent opposition, then economic devastation.... then murder of the unarmed.
> 
> This is how it always is with the left-wing.
Click to expand...

Your thread premise is a lie, as wrong as it is ignorant and ridiculous.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Andylusion said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> a nationalized health care & education system would turn America into North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in a day, for sure.   But it could very well do so over time.
Click to expand...

And this fails as a slippery slope fallacy.

All conservatives have are lies, demagoguery, and sophistry.


----------



## Pilot1

Do you think Cuba, China, and North Korea allow private "citizens" (subjects) to own firearms?  How about most of Europe, and the rest of Asia?  No?  That's what the Democrats want here.  Total subjugation and to make the Constitution irrelevant.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Pilot1 said:


> Do you think Cuba, China, and North Korea allow private "citizens" (subjects) to own firearms?  How about most of Europe, and the rest of Asia?  No?  That's what the Democrats want here.  Total subjugation and to make the Constitution irrelevant.



Thank you for bringing this up.  You are going for a wild ride.

Cuba allows private ownership of firearms, just not full auto weapons.  
China allows private ownership of firearms, just not full auto weapons.
Most of Europe allows private firearms, just not full auto weapons.

North Korea does not allow private firearm ownership since it's a Dictatorship and worries that the population would use them to overthrow the current Dictator.  Same goes for every other Dictatorship that has ever existed.

Stop making shit up.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this picture, and it's dead on accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would any left-winger care to defend this?
> 
> 
> 
> Strawman fallacy.
> 
> No one on 'the left’ advocates for ‘socialism’ or the ‘confiscation’ of guns.
Click to expand...

^ fucking liar


----------



## Likkmee

Andylusion said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that include monarchies and tribal leaders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not every monarchy, or tribal leader, is a draconian dictator.   There have been many examples of people in positions of power, that did their best for the good of the people.
> 
> Now did I say, perfectly?  No, I did not.  But then, no democratically elected "servant of the people" has performed perfectly for the good of the people either.
> 
> My point though, is that socialists, almost universally result in what we're seeing in Venezuela.   First economic damage.  Then confiscation of arms to prevent opposition, then economic devastation.... then murder of the unarmed.
> 
> This is how it always is with the left-wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In South America it doesn't matter which side is in power it ends up the same, that includes right and left govts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.   And there are plenty of counter examples throughout the world, not just in south America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The what happened to the previous dozen or so right winged govts. of South America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me an example?  Pinochet was the most notable, but Chili did not end up like Venezuela by any stretch.  Who would you point to?
Click to expand...

There's some good in S.A. Uruguay and Paraguay are real decent, albeit lacking in infrastructure. Chile is fantastic. Panama is fair as is Costa Rica(lived in both). Ecuador is decent outside of Quito. 
Here's a slapper. Colombia today is wonderful !
Peru has the usual infrastructure issue but it pretty cool..... but I couldn't live there


----------



## pismoe

no other country or nation has the Gun RIGHTS that the USA has though i hear that 'canada' and the 'swiss' are or were fine .   Anyway , with 'maduro' and his 'venzies' .   I hear that the 'venzy' people are starving .   And 'maduro' is growing and arming his 'militia' .


----------



## pismoe

starving 'venzies' kill cow with rocks and sticks video .  ---   Starving Venezuelas beat cattle to death with rocks | Daily Mail Online  ---   Point is that 'venzies' are starving i guess .  'venzies' MAY be starving as long as 'maduro' likes .   The 'maduro' government starving its people is an example of why the 'venzy' people should be armed with guns that are as efficient and effective as the 'venzie' militia .And NOT for the purpose of hunting or shooting COWS .


----------



## pismoe

According to article , many Criminal are the police . ---   Venezuelans regret gun ban, 'a declaration of war against an unarmed population'   ---


----------



## pismoe

a short article about owning guns in 'cuba' .    ---   Firearms Freedom Si, Cuba No! - The Truth About Guns  ---


----------



## Andylusion

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this picture, and it's dead on accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would any left-winger care to defend this?
> 
> 
> 
> Strawman fallacy.
> 
> No one on 'the left’ advocates for ‘socialism’ or the ‘confiscation’ of guns.
Click to expand...


You are wrong on both accounts.


----------



## Andylusion

Likkmee said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every monarchy, or tribal leader, is a draconian dictator.   There have been many examples of people in positions of power, that did their best for the good of the people.
> 
> Now did I say, perfectly?  No, I did not.  But then, no democratically elected "servant of the people" has performed perfectly for the good of the people either.
> 
> My point though, is that socialists, almost universally result in what we're seeing in Venezuela.   First economic damage.  Then confiscation of arms to prevent opposition, then economic devastation.... then murder of the unarmed.
> 
> This is how it always is with the left-wing.
> 
> 
> 
> In South America it doesn't matter which side is in power it ends up the same, that includes right and left govts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.   And there are plenty of counter examples throughout the world, not just in south America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The what happened to the previous dozen or so right winged govts. of South America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me an example?  Pinochet was the most notable, but Chili did not end up like Venezuela by any stretch.  Who would you point to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's some good in S.A. Uruguay and Paraguay are real decent, albeit lacking in infrastructure. Chile is fantastic. Panama is fair as is Costa Rica(lived in both). Ecuador is decent outside of Quito.
> Here's a slapper. Colombia today is wonderful !
> Peru has the usual infrastructure issue but it pretty cool..... but I couldn't live there
Click to expand...


The prior poster was claiming that right-wing governments in south American end up no different than Venezuela.
I asked for some examples.

I mostly agree with your post though.


----------



## danielpalos

Andylusion said:


> I found this picture, and it's dead on accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would any left-winger care to defend this?


Lousy right wing management.  Venezuela is a federal Republic.


----------



## Andylusion

Daryl Hunt said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Cuba, China, and North Korea allow private "citizens" (subjects) to own firearms?  How about most of Europe, and the rest of Asia?  No?  That's what the Democrats want here.  Total subjugation and to make the Constitution irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for bringing this up.  You are going for a wild ride.
> 
> Cuba allows private ownership of firearms, just not full auto weapons.
> China allows private ownership of firearms, just not full auto weapons.
> Most of Europe allows private firearms, just not full auto weapons.
> 
> North Korea does not allow private firearm ownership since it's a Dictatorship and worries that the population would use them to overthrow the current Dictator.  Same goes for every other Dictatorship that has ever existed.
> 
> Stop making shit up.
Click to expand...



Yeah... but not really.

Cuba allows private ownership of guns, on paper.  That's true.   But between the fact that there is no legal sale of guns, and Ammunition is like finding a moon rock, they really don't need to ban private ownership of guns.    Yeah, on paper they are allowed to own guns.  Yes.   But the reality is, you are more likely to catch a Unicorn to ride to work, than get your hands on a firearm in Cuba.   And even if they could, they are so impoverished, they are not likely to afford one, not including bullets.

China is somewhat the same, but for a different reason.  Yes, on paper you can own a gun.  The reality is, unless you are part of a security detail, or unless you are a paying member of a hunting association, you are not getting the highly regulated licenses to own a gun.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

danielpalos said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this picture, and it's dead on accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would any left-winger care to defend this?
> 
> 
> 
> Lousy right wing management.  Venezuela is a federal Republic.
Click to expand...


You are as wrong as your rightwing nutjobs.  It's a dictatorship.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Andylusion said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Cuba, China, and North Korea allow private "citizens" (subjects) to own firearms?  How about most of Europe, and the rest of Asia?  No?  That's what the Democrats want here.  Total subjugation and to make the Constitution irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for bringing this up.  You are going for a wild ride.
> 
> Cuba allows private ownership of firearms, just not full auto weapons.
> China allows private ownership of firearms, just not full auto weapons.
> Most of Europe allows private firearms, just not full auto weapons.
> 
> North Korea does not allow private firearm ownership since it's a Dictatorship and worries that the population would use them to overthrow the current Dictator.  Same goes for every other Dictatorship that has ever existed.
> 
> Stop making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... but not really.
> 
> Cuba allows private ownership of guns, on paper.  That's true.   But between the fact that there is no legal sale of guns, and Ammunition is like finding a moon rock, they really don't need to ban private ownership of guns.    Yeah, on paper they are allowed to own guns.  Yes.   But the reality is, you are more likely to catch a Unicorn to ride to work, than get your hands on a firearm in Cuba.   And even if they could, they are so impoverished, they are not likely to afford one, not including bullets.
> 
> China is somewhat the same, but for a different reason.  Yes, on paper you can own a gun.  The reality is, unless you are part of a security detail, or unless you are a paying member of a hunting association, you are not getting the highly regulated licenses to own a gun.
Click to expand...


You are correct.  If you show a need for one you can get one though.  Like job related or if you are dependent on hunting to feed the family.  Shotguns are the most popular for hunting for obvious reasons.  .


----------



## CrusaderFrank

danielpalos said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this picture, and it's dead on accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would any left-winger care to defend this?
> 
> 
> 
> Lousy right wing management.  Venezuela is a federal Republic.
Click to expand...


Bernie loved right wing management you fucking liar?  Really?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

pismoe said:


> a short article about owning guns in 'cuba' .    ---   Firearms Freedom Si, Cuba No! - The Truth About Guns  ---



Funny, Gun Manufacturing requires a special license in Cuba but it's not enforced.  In 2009, a law was passed asking (not the word) the citizens to register their guns.  Most did, some didn't. It's not heavily enforced.  It's actually much easier to apply and get a license to purchase and possess a gun than it is in NYC.  Cuba has a mixture of laws that both sides will both love and loath.  It's a bit too flakey for my tastes either way.


----------



## pismoe

so , No RIGHT to own guns in 'cuba' then except maybe for elites called government people or 'castros' boys and girls or those that might be called criminals if the 'cuban' government decides to enforce some unused law eh 'mrguncontrol' Daryl ??


----------



## Daryl Hunt

pismoe said:


> so , No RIGHT to own guns in 'cuba' then except maybe for elites called government people or 'castros' boys and girls or those that might be called criminals if the 'cuban' government decides to enforce some unused law eh 'mrguncontrol' Daryl ??



You already blew it, cupcake.  Those that know me know better.  Those that don't know me and are fruitcakes post like you do.

The problem Cuba has isn't with their laws. It's the inconsistencies in enforcing those laws.  You can have strict laws as long as it pertains to everyone.  But in cuba, it's almost like it all depends on whether the local police chief got laid the night before or not how he enforces the laws and are you a buddy of his.  Now, go back to cleaning that gun of yours and make sure you look down the barrel and pull that trigger to see it it's loaded.


----------



## danielpalos

Daryl Hunt said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this picture, and it's dead on accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would any left-winger care to defend this?
> 
> 
> 
> Lousy right wing management.  Venezuela is a federal Republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are as wrong as your rightwing nutjobs.  It's a dictatorship.
Click to expand...

The Union was a "dictatorship" until the end of the Civil War.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

danielpalos said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this picture, and it's dead on accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would any left-winger care to defend this?
> 
> 
> 
> Lousy right wing management.  Venezuela is a federal Republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are as wrong as your rightwing nutjobs.  It's a dictatorship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Union was a "dictatorship" until the end of the Civil War.
Click to expand...


I don't have the time nor the will to educate you.  Damn, you got a lot to learn.


----------



## georgephillip

Andylusion said:


> I found this picture, and it's dead on accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would any left-winger care to defend this?





Andylusion said:


> Would any left-winger care to defend this?


*Venezuela's economy is screaming the same way as Chile's in 1973; capitalism can't tolerate competition:

Venezuela’s Oil Production Plummets in February Due to New US Sanctions | Press Releases | CEPR*

_"Sales to US Also Disappear for the First Time_

"For Immediate Release: March 25, 2019
Contact: Dan Beeton, 202-239-1460

"Washington, DC ― Venezuela’s crude oil production plummeted by 142,000 barrels per day in February, according to OPEC data, after the Trump administration recognized a parallel government in Venezuela on January 23 and imposed new sanctions on the country. 

"For the six months prior to February, Venezuela’s crude oil production had fallen by an average of 20,500 barrels per day (see below)."


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Andylusion said:


> I found this picture, and it's dead on accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would any left-winger care to defend this?


Defend it?  They are about to openly admit it.

Commies gonna commie.

That's why we kill them for mommy.

.


----------



## Likkmee

Daryl Hunt said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> so , No RIGHT to own guns in 'cuba' then except maybe for elites called government people or 'castros' boys and girls or those that might be called criminals if the 'cuban' government decides to enforce some unused law eh 'mrguncontrol' Daryl ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already blew it, cupcake.  Those that know me know better.  Those that don't know me and are fruitcakes post like you do.
> 
> The problem Cuba has isn't with their laws. It's the inconsistencies in enforcing those laws.  You can have strict laws as long as it pertains to everyone.  But in cuba, it's almost like it all depends on whether the local police chief got laid the night before or not how he enforces the laws and are you a buddy of his.  Now, go back to cleaning that gun of yours and make sure you look down the barrel and pull that trigger to see it it's loaded.
Click to expand...

Fidel Castro says Cuban model no longer works - Reuters


----------



## Rustic

Moonglow said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every draconian dictatorship ever has done the same, have they not?
> 
> 
> 
> Does that include monarchies and tribal leaders?
Click to expand...

The individual always ends up in a world of piss and shit from socialism


----------



## Rustic

Timmy said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this picture, and it's dead on accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> Would any left-winger care to defend this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying we all need AR style weapons so we can shoot American troops and police ?
Click to expand...

Lol
Quit falling down the well 
ARs and the like are nothing more than sporting rifles....


----------



## Rustic

Daryl Hunt said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> so , No RIGHT to own guns in 'cuba' then except maybe for elites called government people or 'castros' boys and girls or those that might be called criminals if the 'cuban' government decides to enforce some unused law eh 'mrguncontrol' Daryl ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already blew it, cupcake.  Those that know me know better.  Those that don't know me and are fruitcakes post like you do.
> 
> The problem Cuba has isn't with their laws. It's the inconsistencies in enforcing those laws.  You can have strict laws as long as it pertains to everyone.  But in cuba, it's almost like it all depends on whether the local police chief got laid the night before or not how he enforces the laws and are you a buddy of his.  Now, go back to cleaning that gun of yours and make sure you look down the barrel and pull that trigger to see it it's loaded.
Click to expand...

Lol
Well, Cuba is a shit hole... There is always that


----------



## Likkmee

Rustic said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> so , No RIGHT to own guns in 'cuba' then except maybe for elites called government people or 'castros' boys and girls or those that might be called criminals if the 'cuban' government decides to enforce some unused law eh 'mrguncontrol' Daryl ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already blew it, cupcake.  Those that know me know better.  Those that don't know me and are fruitcakes post like you do.
> 
> The problem Cuba has isn't with their laws. It's the inconsistencies in enforcing those laws.  You can have strict laws as long as it pertains to everyone.  But in cuba, it's almost like it all depends on whether the local police chief got laid the night before or not how he enforces the laws and are you a buddy of his.  Now, go back to cleaning that gun of yours and make sure you look down the barrel and pull that trigger to see it it's loaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Well, Cuba is a shit hole... There is always that
Click to expand...

Far from it. I go frequently
Lose the TV


----------



## daveman

Daryl Hunt said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> so , No RIGHT to own guns in 'cuba' then except maybe for elites called government people or 'castros' boys and girls or those that might be called criminals if the 'cuban' government decides to enforce some unused law eh 'mrguncontrol' Daryl ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already blew it, cupcake.  Those that know me know better.  Those that don't know me and are fruitcakes post like you do.
> 
> The problem Cuba has isn't with their laws. It's the inconsistencies in enforcing those laws.  You can have strict laws as long as it pertains to everyone.  But in cuba, it's almost like it all depends on whether the local police chief got laid the night before or not how he enforces the laws and are you a buddy of his.  Now, go back to cleaning that gun of yours and make sure you look down the barrel and pull that trigger to see it it's loaded.
Click to expand...

Suicide-baiting is illegal.


----------



## Andylusion

georgephillip said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this picture, and it's dead on accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would any left-winger care to defend this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would any left-winger care to defend this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Venezuela's economy is screaming the same way as Chile's in 1973; capitalism can't tolerate competition:
> 
> Venezuela’s Oil Production Plummets in February Due to New US Sanctions | Press Releases | CEPR*
> 
> _"Sales to US Also Disappear for the First Time_
> 
> "For Immediate Release: March 25, 2019
> Contact: Dan Beeton, 202-239-1460
> 
> "Washington, DC ― Venezuela’s crude oil production plummeted by 142,000 barrels per day in February, according to OPEC data, after the Trump administration recognized a parallel government in Venezuela on January 23 and imposed new sanctions on the country.
> 
> "For the six months prior to February, Venezuela’s crude oil production had fallen by an average of 20,500 barrels per day (see below)."
Click to expand...


Factually incorrect.  Venezuela's oil production has been falling for over a decade.



 

Unless you want to claim the Trumps sanctions somehow magically were retroactive back to 2002, then claiming that Trump sanctions today, caused oil declines over the last decade, are the mumbling of a insane asylum inmate.


----------



## Andylusion

Likkmee said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> so , No RIGHT to own guns in 'cuba' then except maybe for elites called government people or 'castros' boys and girls or those that might be called criminals if the 'cuban' government decides to enforce some unused law eh 'mrguncontrol' Daryl ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already blew it, cupcake.  Those that know me know better.  Those that don't know me and are fruitcakes post like you do.
> 
> The problem Cuba has isn't with their laws. It's the inconsistencies in enforcing those laws.  You can have strict laws as long as it pertains to everyone.  But in cuba, it's almost like it all depends on whether the local police chief got laid the night before or not how he enforces the laws and are you a buddy of his.  Now, go back to cleaning that gun of yours and make sure you look down the barrel and pull that trigger to see it it's loaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Well, Cuba is a shit hole... There is always that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Far from it. I go frequently
> Lose the TV
Click to expand...


Dude.....  you posted that clip, like that contradicted the claim that Cuba was a crappy country.

That dude paid 20¢ for a meal.  Do you not understand what that means?   Yeah, it's fantastic for rich people like you.   Not so great for the poor impoverished hopeless people of Cuba serving meals for 20¢.   You think they have a well off life, serving your butt for 20¢?    Yeah, it's great for tourists.    What about the people serving you that meal?

This is when I know that people economically illiterate.

When you go to a country like Cuba, and can get a full meal for 20¢, that tells you two things.
1.   People are so impoverished that 20¢ for a meal, is a good income relative to how impoverished they are.
2.   EVERYONE... the whole market, is so impoverished, that 20¢ is what they can afford.

If people had even the lowest standard of living in the US, they would never be able to sell a meal for 20¢ and making a living off it.
If the market was strong enough, that people could afford a meal for $1, then those meals would be $1.    The fact is, the entire country is so impoverished, they can't afford $1 meals... which is why that meal was 20¢.

That video proves conclusively that Socialism has turned Cuba into an impoverished gulag of sorts.   You are talking about a country where most people don't even have access to Aspirin.  So this isn't surprising.


----------



## Andylusion

Likkmee said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> so , No RIGHT to own guns in 'cuba' then except maybe for elites called government people or 'castros' boys and girls or those that might be called criminals if the 'cuban' government decides to enforce some unused law eh 'mrguncontrol' Daryl ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already blew it, cupcake.  Those that know me know better.  Those that don't know me and are fruitcakes post like you do.
> 
> The problem Cuba has isn't with their laws. It's the inconsistencies in enforcing those laws.  You can have strict laws as long as it pertains to everyone.  But in cuba, it's almost like it all depends on whether the local police chief got laid the night before or not how he enforces the laws and are you a buddy of his.  Now, go back to cleaning that gun of yours and make sure you look down the barrel and pull that trigger to see it it's loaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fidel Castro says Cuban model no longer works - Reuters
Click to expand...


Which is only false, because the Cuban model never worked.   There was never a time, where the Cuban model worked.

During the time Castro would claim "it worked" was when the Soviets were propping up the Cuban economy with rather generous trade deals.    Without the Soviets propping up Cuba, they would have imploded years ago.

If you want to know what Cuba would have looked like, without Soviet Support, just look at Venezuela.


----------



## Andylusion

Timmy said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this picture, and it's dead on accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would any left-winger care to defend this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying we all need AR style weapons so we can shoot American troops and police ?
Click to expand...


Depends.  Are socialists going to take over the military and police?   Then absolutely yes.  

If we prevent the cruel and evil left, from taking over our government, we won't need to, no.


----------



## danielpalos

Daryl Hunt said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this picture, and it's dead on accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would any left-winger care to defend this?
> 
> 
> 
> Lousy right wing management.  Venezuela is a federal Republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are as wrong as your rightwing nutjobs.  It's a dictatorship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Union was a "dictatorship" until the end of the Civil War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the time nor the will to educate you.  Damn, you got a lot to learn.
Click to expand...

all you have is fallacy.  i already know you are wrong.


----------

